# Air Check Valve location on 1991 Pontiac 6000?



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Try following the vacuum line from the power brake booster. Should be somewhere on the intake manifold.


----------



## Patriot_RAM (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. That vacuum line does have a check valve on it where it connects to the brake booster. It's a smaller, 90 degree valve. I removed it and did a quick blow test and that one seems to work properly. The other end of that vacuum line connects directly to the intake near the top.

I still cannot locate the one in the photo above. I checked NAPA, O'Reilly, and Auto Zone part searches and 3 out of 3 of them indicated the part above is correct. Do you know where there might be another, larger check valve somewhere in the system?

Thanks!

Patriot_RAM


----------

